# 100# feeder pigs for sale



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I need to sell a couple pigs from the last litter we had in 2007. I have gilts and barrows available, 5 total to choose from. I'd like to keep 2 of them, but will let the other 3 go if anyone is interested. These are 1/2 Berkshire, 1/2 Hampshire and I'll part with them for $80/ each. This is a GREAT deal for the quality of pork they will provide you and your family.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Farmergirl,
I'm in Elgin, about 30 miles East of Austin. I'm not ready to get pigs yet, but I wanted to say "Hi". I was excited to see someone so close selling pigs. We raise goats and rabbits now and I am looking into keeping pigs also. I'm waiting on my Storey's How to Book so I can read up on raising them. Will you have more pigs available later this season? Let me know!

Tiffany


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

If you were a little bit closer ot me Id take two of them. We are about 30 miles north of Canton on I-20. Ive been trying to find two feeder pigs around here.


----------



## chicamarun (Dec 26, 2006)

Why can't you move closer to VA? Please!! LOL Pork is the 1 thing I am running out of quickly at the farmer's market and so until my large blacks start farrowing and then growing up I'm running short - UGH!!


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

I saw these 100# pigs when we went to pick up some smaller ones from farmergirl. The pigs are really nice. It is worth the drive. Healthy and well built pigs.


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

We don't want 100 pounders, but I would love to buy two small weaner pigs from a future litter, if you'll keep me in mind.


----------



## swtucker (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm looking for a Berkshire/Hampshire boar - anyone have one for sale? Or how about a boar anything that would go well with my Berkshire/Hampshire gilt. Just want something that will do well in the pasture. I am NE of DFW so the closer to Dallas the better. -Shawn


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

swtucker said:


> I'm looking for a Berkshire/Hampshire boar - anyone have one for sale? Or how about a boar anything that would go well with my Berkshire/Hampshire gilt. Just want something that will do well in the pasture. I am NE of DFW so the closer to Dallas the better. -Shawn


I can save out one of the male piglets from the latest batch of pigs and leave him uncastrated if you need a boar. Mine would be great for pasture breeding, as they have never been kept in a small pen without grass. They will be 4 weeks old this weekend and he would be ready to go by mid April. Let me know if you are serious about wanting one, otherwise I will be castrating them all this week.


----------



## southlakegirl66 (Apr 6, 2008)

can these pigs be pets


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

southlakegirl66 said:


> can these pigs be pets



Southlakegirl, No not the right type of hog for a pet, you would need a potbelly pig for that.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

One of my sows is truly a pet, comes when called even if you don't have a feed bucket in your hand. Loves to be petted and scratched. I will keep her as a pet even if she stops being useful as a breeding animal. She is unique in this way. Pigs are very intelligent, smarter than dogs even, and could be kept as pets, but they get quite large (think 400-500 lbs plus!). The 100# pigs have not been raised as pets, so I would not recommend starting with one of them if what you want is a pet.


----------



## res48 (Mar 17, 2008)

I have some half hereford/spotted poland gilts who like to think of themselves as pets. One has a new litter of 8 piglets and is still as docile as ever. Hogs are amazingly smart.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I still have 5 of these beauties for sale. Price is now $90/ each, as they have grown some. PM me if interested.


----------

